# Fixed Sulcata anyone?



## Robertchrisroph (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 12, 2017)

Fascinating!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm guessing you don't know why she had to be "fixed"?


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2017)

That was my question too. Why?


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm guessing you don't know why she had to be "fixed"?


Didn't see why they had to fix her, but it is interesting that this vet did the surgery without cutting the shell. All was done through the opening at the back!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Didn't see why they had to fix her, but it is interesting that this vet did the surgery without cutting the shell. All was done through the opening at the back!!!



I've done all kinds of searches and I can't find the story. How do you know this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 12, 2017)

http://www.britishcheloniagroup.org.uk/vetscorner/reproductive
maybe ?


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I've done all kinds of searches and I can't find the story. How do you know this?


Facebook. I saw it was a picture from Facebook so searched there...


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 12, 2017)

Here's the hospital's reply...

Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital Maggie Ahl This tortoise was spayed because she was laying eggs year round. This posed a risk to her medically, as well as produced clutches of hatchlings that would then need to have responsible homes found for them (much harder to do than it seems as these tortoises can reach well over 100 lbs). Unfortunately, tortoise sex cannot be determined for several years after they're hatched so many new owners end up getting tortoises without knowing their gender or if they're going to end up with a pair that reproduces. This owner chose to do what was best for the tortoise's health and at the same time prevented many future clutches of unwanted tortoises that would need homes or end up at reptile rescues. Tortoise overpopulation is a concern that has been gaining more attention and is a growing concern. New advances in surgical sterilization like this procedure can help prevent tortoises from being dumped in the desert or relinquished to rescues like Arizona Game and Fish Dept, the Phoenix Herpetological Society and Arizona Herpetological Association (which are full of tortoises needing homes already).


----------



## MPRC (Jan 12, 2017)

Did anyone else picture a magician pulling knotted handkerchiefs from his sleeve when they said they managed to do it without cracking the shell? Or am I just twisted from my years as a vet assistant?


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Jan 12, 2017)

I would say your twisted. Lmbo


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2017)

I guess they never considered separating the male and female. You can tell by her carapace, the male breeds her often enough to wear the keratin down.


----------



## leigti (Jan 12, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I guess they never considered separating the male and female. You can tell by her carapace, the male breeds her often enough to wear the keratin down.



That would've been easy and made sense. No room for that in today's society. You would think the vet would've recommended that.
So far, despite giving them male names  all my tortoises and Boxturtle have ended up being female. I admit that I get a little worried about having issues with eggs breaking inside etc. My vet actually lost one of her desert tortoises that way. So even with the best care things can happen. But I don't think it would be worth risking the tortoises life for this surgery. Much riskier than with a cat or a dog. And I can't even imagine what it cost.


----------

